# auf cd gebrannte mp3s können nicht abgespielt werden



## Xzarus (9. August 2004)

Ich habe mehrere mp3 mehr oder weniger als Backup auf CD gebrannt.

Nun... ich brauche jetzte dieses Backup, stelle jedoch fest das die mp3-Dateien auf der CD nicht abgespielt werden können.

Der Dateiname stimmt, die Dateigrösse doch beim Öffnen werden weder die ID3-Tags angezeigt, noch wird Datei abgespielt.

Wie kann sowas kommen, denn als ich die Dateien auf CD gebrannt habe, konnten die "Origniale" auf meiner Festplatte noch abgespielt werden!

danke schonmal
xzarus


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (9. August 2004)

wo willst du die denn absoielen ?
cd player?
Rechner ?


Wenn du sie auf dem Rechner abspielen  möchtest versuch winamp
 oder Realplayer.

Kannst du MP3 von der festplatte spielen ?
mit welchem Programm willste den abspielen sofern du es auf dem Rechner abspielen  willst?


----------



## Xzarus (9. August 2004)

also ich will sie auf meinem Rechner abspielen.

Ich habe Winamp, Realplayer und alle anderen Abspielprogramme benutzt!

Und auf meinem Rechner laufen alle mp3s (also nicht die von der CD) aber alle anderen die ich habe und die Mp3s die ich ursprünglich auf die CD gebrannt hatte, funktionierten auch (und hatten auch einen ID3-Tag)...

Praktischerweise habe ich von RealPlayer folgende Info bekommen:
MPEG by Bitcasting: File Format cannot find MPEG file header.  This may not be an MPEG file.


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (9. August 2004)

Für mich  ist daraus ersichtlich das die MP3 Dateien im eimer sind.
Er sagt ja das er mmit der Bit angabe nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## Xzarus (9. August 2004)

es gibt keine möglichkeit, den teil zu fixen?! immerhin ist die datei offensichtlch sehr... daten-haltig! denn sie haben eine übliche MB-Grösse


----------



## BeaTBoxX (11. August 2004)

Jepp ich wuerde auch sagen, da ist beim brennen wohl was schief gelaufen.
Mein Dad hatte so ein Prob mal mit JPGs auf einer CD... und er hat irgendwie ein Tool gefunden, mit dem sich so Dateiheader irgendwie fixen ließen.. ich frag da mal nach.

Frank


----------

